
Goat Grazing by Amazon - patchoulol
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UBYDXXQ/ref=vas_sf_GoatGrazing
======
dandelany
I assumed this was an early April Fools joke, but it appears to be a real
service! One of many in their recently-released "home services" platform
[http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=dp_bc_3?ie=UTF8&node=10192834011](http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=dp_bc_3?ie=UTF8&node=10192834011)

------
AdmiralAsshat
Amazon trying to undercut Google once again:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/mowing-with-
goats.htm...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/mowing-with-goats.html)

------
ashmud
BBC article: Goats fighting America's plant invasion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8883964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8883964)

~~~
dguaraglia
This is by far the most relevant comment. I can't count how many times I've
seen goats grazing in parks and other public/private property lately. In San
Francisco, no less.

------
Roedou
I'm holding out to see this combined with their drone delivery program.

------
lnanek2
Seems pretty dangerous for the goats. Where I grew up, if you let the goats
free graze, they'd just eat mountain laurel, poison themselves, and die...

~~~
dandelany
Hence why the page explains in detail that a pro will first be sent to your
property to determine if the goats are a good fit there.

------
gesman
April fools joke released 1 day early.

~~~
brwnll
I don't know if this is a "thing" nationwide. But hiring/renting goats is a
fairly common thing in the Seattle area as they will eat back large amounts of
difficult to remove brush.

They are particularly useful here because there are large amounts of protected
"wetland" scattered throughout the area. This means you aren't legally allowed
to bring in heavy machinery to modify the landscape. You are though, allowed
to have animals do it for you.

~~~
squidbot
+1 not an April Fools joke. I rented a few goats to clear a big section of
invasive blackberry in my backyard. Goats are pretty much the only way to get
rid of the horrible stuff without nasty chemicals and scratching the hell out
of yourself. I'd been battling the blackberry for 10 years. Two weeks of goats
over two spring seasons and the stuff hasn't come back.

------
m_coder
Is there any way to get involved in providing this service? I didn't see any
quick links.

~~~
m_coder
I contacted them via the "feedback" form and got a call within an hour. This
service is apparently offered to the Seattle region only. I wish I had a bunch
of goats to go. :)

------
malkia
While I was in the army (Bulgaria), one drill-sergeant was bringing his sheep
to graze the area where we were situated, thus benefiting on free grass (it
was everywhere)... While not a problem in general, there were some cases of
ticks and mites spreading.

------
yitchelle
Damm, no providers in my area for this. :-)

------
arcadeparade
At last.

------
RIMR
How fortunate! This service is offered in my ZIP code!

------
adrow
Early April fools?

------
jfb
The greatest minds of my generation, indeed.

~~~
hyperbovine
This is a lot better than "computational advertising"
([https://web.stanford.edu/class/msande239/](https://web.stanford.edu/class/msande239/))
in my book.

~~~
jfb
Fair enough.

